# Repeated network breakdowns - box or router?

## lo-jay

lately i experience repeated network breakdowns.

i can always bring down dhcp with 

```
dhcpcd -x
```

 & then bring it up again 

```
dhcpcd
```

so i would like to narrow down if the prob is my box or the router?

```
 ping -c3 192.168.178._

connect: Network is unreachable

# dhcpcd -x

dhcpcd[4882]: sending signal TERM to pid 2470

dhcpcd[4882]: waiting for pid 2470 to exit

# dhcpcd 

dhcpcd[4886]: version 6.4.7 starting

dhcpcd[4886]: dev: loaded udev

 * Stopping OpenNTPD ... [ ok ]

 * Starting OpenNTPD ... [ ok ]

dhcpcd[4886]: DUID ...

dhcpcd[4886]: eth0: IAID ...

dhcpcd[4886]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[4886]: eth0: soliciting an IPv6 router

dhcpcd[4886]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.178.20

dhcpcd[4886]: eth0: leased 192.168.178.20 for 864000 seconds

dhcpcd[4886]: eth0: adding route to 192.168.178.0/24

dhcpcd[4886]: eth0: adding default route via 192.168.178.1

 * Stopping OpenNTPD ... [ ok ]

 * Starting OpenNTPD ... [ ok ]

dhcpcd[4886]: forked to background, child pid 5060

```

cheers again!

----------

## charles17

What I see in /var/log/messages when stopping the AP is *Quote:*   

> Jan 12 15:48:51 localhost dhcpcd[1580]: wlp8s0: carrier lost
> 
> Jan 12 15:48:51 localhost kernel: wlp8s0: disassociated from 24:65:11:b5:2b:c1 (Reason: 8 )
> 
> Jan 12 15:48:51 localhost kernel: wlp8s0: deauthenticating from 24:65:11:b5:2b:c1 by local choice (reason=3)
> ...

 

----------

## lo-jay

ok, this is what i find:

```
Jan 12 19:40:01 tux5 cron[14238]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

Jan 12 19:40:53 tux5 dhcpcd[2463]: eth0: carrier lost

Jan 12 19:40:53 tux5 ntpd[2840]: ntp engine exiting

Jan 12 19:40:53 tux5 ntpd[2839]: Terminating

Jan 12 19:40:53 tux5 ntpd[14325]: ntp engine ready

Jan 12 19:40:53 tux5 dhcpcd[2463]: eth0: deleting route to 192.168.178.0/24

Jan 12 19:40:53 tux5 dhcpcd[2463]: eth0: deleting default route via 192.168.178.1

Jan 12 19:40:54 tux5 dhcpcd[14343]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Jan 12 19:40:54 tux5 dhcpcd[2463]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

Jan 12 19:40:54 tux5 dhcpcd[2463]: wlan0: removing interface

Jan 12 19:40:54 tux5 dhcpcd[14350]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Jan 12 19:40:54 tux5 dhcpcd[2463]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -k eth0

Jan 12 19:40:54 tux5 dhcpcd[2463]: eth0: removing interface

Jan 12 19:41:09 tux5 kernel: [31753.071532] ipt_MASQUERADE: lo ate my IP address

Jan 12 19:41:09 tux5 kernel: [31753.071579] ipt_MASQUERADE: lo ate my IP address

Jan 12 19:41:09 tux5 kernel: [31753.071589] ipt_MASQUERADE: lo ate my IP address

Jan 12 19:41:33 tux5 kernel: [31776.653453] ipt_MASQUERADE: lo ate my IP address

```

what's that about?

cheers again!

----------

## charles17

Not very clear for me, sorry.  I am getting confused. Is your problem about wlan breakdown or etherrnet breakdown?

----------

## lo-jay

it' the ethernet.

cheers!

----------

## khayyam

lo-jay ...

the most obvious thing that stands out above is you have MASQ/NAT on the machine which isn't a router.

best ... khay

----------

## lo-jay

sorry i don't follow you there...

what does that say about my connectivity?

did not change anything in my setup lately.

cheers again!

----------

## krinn

 *lo-jay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  ping -c3 192.168.178._
> 
> ...

 

cannot reach a network of class 192.168. so cannot reach a local network == router issue (assuming your "box" is a ref to your modem, as many "box" are in fact router too)

and you will then ask: why the route is broken while the router answering dhcpd request?

no idea, could be your box answer to it, or the router isn't totally broken, dhcp could still works while your routing is dead.

----------

## lo-jay

ok, so i will try another router to see if the error reoccurs.

thanks a lot  :Cool:  !

----------

